# Uk meet up and support group



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

We have group on facebook called Kent anxiety self help alliance, the purpose of this group is to arrange meets in areas of Kent and a place where members with various anxiety related problems can talk privately and openly to give and gain support from each other.









Anyone from any area is welcome to join the group and do not have to attend the meets.









The group is a closed group so only members can read anything written on the group and as the group name is shortened to just the first initials of kent anxiety self help alliance no one but other members know what it stands for.









We have meets once a month in various areas of Kent, members are also welcome to arrange their own meets in Kent.

Every member is a fellow suffer so if you would like to attend a meet, set up your own or just join and be able to talk to others who understand how you feel please click the link and ask to join.








https://www.facebook.com/groups/ASHA.GROUP/

The group is a more personal group than Internet forums as all members use their real names, real facebook profiles and add their photo to the members photo album which only other members can see.
All members are active members who view the group at least once a month and when able to will start their own post or reply to others posts.
The group is a very supportive group and no information posted on the group can be seen by non members or is shared.


----------



## Kasha (Jun 28, 2012)

Kent meets 2014
jan chelsfield
feb gravesend
march eynsford
april bromley
may east malling
june otford
july margate
aug bearsted
sep dartford
oct chislehurst
nov meopham
dec shoreham


----------

